# Blue Point or Iron grey?



## promiseacres (Oct 18, 2015)

this is a doe I am hoping to get. She's listed as a blue point. She is out of a blue tort and frosted pearl (REW x siamese  sable)  my understanding is a blue point would carry the cchl and ee genes. Someone thought she looks more salander or iron grey which would carry the cchd. Right? There are no chinchillas so I assume blue point is more accurate.  I hope to get some shaded out of her and my siamese sable buck. ☺


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 18, 2015)

I agree; that is pretty heavy shading. I'm not sure that rabbit is a blue_ anything, _her eye looks dark to me. I suppose she _might_ be a seal point; though I have played with shaded colors in some of my breeds, that's one color I've never had, so I'm not sure what it would look like (and I haven't much faith in Google searches for rabbit colors!)

There wouldn't have to be any Chinchillas on the pedigree; a lot of people would just call a self-colored  Chin a Black and leave it at that, so it's possible that she might have gotten cchd from the blue tort parent.

If everything else on her pedigree is as represented, she has the genetics to produce shaded babies when bred to your Siamese Sable buck. Some of them may take after their mother and be a bit hard to decipher, though.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 18, 2015)

So is frosted pearl cchl or cchd ?


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 18, 2015)

Frosted Pearl could be either cchd or cchl. Those with cchl are often a lot lighter than those with cchd, and there is typically deeper color on the points than there is on the body. The "Frosted Pearl" you mentioned in the first post has to be cchl, though, because its parents are REW (cc) and Siamese Sable (cchl_).

Blue Point is the dilute version of Sable Point, or if you prefer, the non-extension version of Smoke Pearl - either way, it would be shades of silvery blue-gray, with blue-gray eyes. Maybe it's just the lighting in the picture, but the color I am seeing on this rabbit seems more like shades of brown/khaki  rather than silvery/blue-gray, and the eye looks darker than blue-gray.

(So I have to wonder what color the "Frosted Pearl" might actually be, since the "Pearl" part indicates a dilute, and two dilutes [the other parent is supposedly a blue tort] can't have a full-color baby. Though I guess the "Blue Tort" might be a very light Black Tort.)


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 18, 2015)

Bunnylady said:


> Frosted Pearl could be either cchd or cchl. Those with cchl are often a lot lighter than those with cchd, and there is typically deeper color on the points than there is on the body. The "Frosted Pearl" you mentioned in the first post has to be cchl, though, because its parents are REW (cc) and Siamese Sable (cchl_).
> 
> 
> (So I have to wonder what color the "Frosted Pearl" might actually be, since the "Pearl" part indicates a dilute, and two dilutes [the other parent is supposedly a blue tort] can't have a full-color baby. Though I guess the "Blue Tort" might be a very light Black Tort.)


well... I do know this buck produced a REW and a black when crossed with a lilac....  I may have a photo, let me check


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 18, 2015)

the frosted pearl, I do know he also had a black and a Rew with a Lilac doe


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 18, 2015)

Brain fade . . . . Frosted Pearls _can_ be full color . . . .wake up, Bunny!

But that guy does look like he has Siamese-type shading, so he'd be cchl.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Wasn't planning on shaded when I first got my vlops.... but hard to resist these colors.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 18, 2015)

I think my favoritest color in the whole wide world is Smoke Pearl . . . .


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 1, 2015)

here she is! Eyes are blue grey, flash makes them red . Definitely see blue point now


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 11, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------

